

Safari giving away personal details as you browse - Blish123
http://jeremiahgrossman.blogspot.com/2010/07/i-know-who-your-name-where-you-work-and.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JeremiahGrossman+%28Jeremiah+Grossman%29

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup - lots of discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1523858>

